# we lost a good guy today, R.I.P. Josh Lesniak



## zeke392 (Feb 10, 2014)

Sad to post, one of our own lost his son today. Dave Lesniak goes by arrow2 on here, more well known as Coweta County Gator Getter (www.CCGATORGETTERS.com) 

Dave lost his son Josh today. Josh is 25ish and was vacationing in Crested Butte, Colorado with 2 friends riding snowmobiles through the beautiful Rocky Mountains. They were riding marked trails and stopped for a break. While resting they heard an avalanche break loose above them and they jumped on their sleds and took off. The slide caught up with Josh and took him under, his friends narrowly escaped. Once the slide stopped they went back and dug Josh out but it was too late, they could not revive him.  Later a rescue team determined that Josh was buried under 21 feet of snow.

Dave lives here in Sharpsburg and Josh lived in Wisconsin. Here is a picture of Josh with an 11 foot gator he took with his dad this year on Seminole.

Please keep Dave and Josh's family and friends in your thoughts and prayers. 

Rest in Peace and Love


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2014)

Dang, so young.  Prayers sent for his family.


----------



## mattech (Feb 10, 2014)

Sad to hear, prayers sent.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 10, 2014)

That's heartbreaking, at least he died doing something he loved.


----------



## deersled (Feb 11, 2014)

so sorry. Prayers sent


----------



## Headshot (Feb 11, 2014)

Tragic loss.  Prayers sent for all of the Lesniak family.


----------



## WestGaJohn (Feb 11, 2014)

Tough to hear.  Asking blessings for that family.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hate to hear this. Prayers for the family.


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 11, 2014)

Praying,God please watch over this family in this hard time,love them and show them your grace.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 11, 2014)

Prayers sent


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Feb 11, 2014)

Prayers sent


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2014)

Hate to hear it.


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 11, 2014)

You never know the day or time. Prayers sent.


----------



## rshunter (Feb 11, 2014)

Praying for them


----------



## AliBubba (Feb 11, 2014)

Condolences to the family...


----------



## spaz1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Prayers going up !!


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Feb 11, 2014)

Prayers sent!!


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Feb 13, 2014)

So sad, prayers sent out to the family


----------



## DOUBLEDROPTINE (Feb 13, 2014)

so sorry to hear this


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 13, 2014)

Very sad news.


----------



## arrow2 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks every one for all the support, here is an update


Josh graduated from Berlin High School in 2005.  He worked at Gagne Ford in Princeton as a Ford Master Certified Automotive Technician.

Josh was an avid outdoorsman, loved hunting, fishing, snowmobiling, and playing in mud with his off-road truck “Sammy”. He enjoyed pheasant hunting with his princess Belle. When not out in the woods, he was wrenching on something in the garage (probably something that he just broke, or someone else just broke.) He was always the go to guy when you needed help with anything. Loved to be active in all seasons, playing volleyball, shooting pool and darts in local leagues. You commonly would find him putting smiles on the faces of anyone and everyone around him. Josh would say that his favorite place in the whole world was on top of the mountains. His words were “Go big or go home” and he lived those words through his last day with us. 

Josh is survived by his parents, Nancy and Steve Ewald of Berlin,WI and Dave & Donna Lesniak of Sharpsburg, GA, his brother and sister-in-law Jacob and Andrea Lesniak of Germantown, WI, his step-sister and brother-in-law Brandi and Bobby Brandon, nephew Andrew Brandon, and niece Courtney Brandon, all of Newnan, GA, step-brother Nick Weathington of Newnan, GA,  the love of his life Katie Mc Credie of Berlin, WI, his Grandmother Evelyn Lesniak of Berlin, WI, his Grandfather Joseph Piepiorka of Berlin, WI, his black lab Belle, and many other family members and friends.  Josh is preceded in death by his Grandfather Sylvester (Sonny) Lesniak of Berlin, WI, Grandmother Delores Piepiorka of Berlin, WI.  

A funeral visitation for family and friends will be held on Friday February 14th from 3:00-7:00 p.m. followed by a prayer service at John R Wiecki-Skipchak Funeral home at 116 S Adams Avenue, Berlin, WI. In leiu of flowers a memorial scholarship will be set up through the Berlin Community Scholarship Program for anyone entering automotive/power sports technician.


----------



## RTH (Feb 13, 2014)

Dave, you and your family will be in my prayers. I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## ToddM (Feb 26, 2014)

Prayers sent


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 26, 2014)

Some people just pass the test earlier than others. May he rest in peace, I pray your pain is eased.


----------



## arrow2 (Feb 28, 2014)

Again I would like to Thank everyone for the thoughts, prayers and cards my family has recieved. 
  My son was truly a great man and will be missed by many.  We bought his first sled when he was probably 7 years old. This trip was his seventh trip to the great Rockies sledding with his friends.
 We had been out several times elk hunting in the back country. 
 He was born on July 20, 1987 in Wisc and we moved to Denver in Aug 87,  I have a picture of him in a papoose with me, up in the  the mountains when I saw my first free range bull elk. So this is where his love for Colorado began. Kinda ironick that his SSN  started with a 5, Colorado, and I truly believe he would be proud to have Colorado on his death certificate.
 He was a very active young man with no time to waste.
He loved the outdoors and believe it or not did not even have a TV. He had rock crawlers for the summer, a boat for  fishing, and the sleds for winter.
 Anyway enough about that, if you would like to watch a video of him riding the days prior to the avalanche. (Not sure if I can do this but if not someone will pull it). Go to youtube and search for Josh Lesniak Memorial and watch this 4 min tribute to him.
 Again Thanks for every thing.
 Dave


----------



## GLS (Mar 5, 2014)

Words can't express my sorrow and condolences adequately.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 5, 2014)

Sad to hear! Awesome video!


----------



## kidd1134 (Mar 6, 2014)

Prayers for the family...


----------

